# Brompton toolkit bought and reviewed



## ukoldschool (8 Oct 2018)

Hi all,

I had been carrying a multi tool and a couple of Allen keys/tyre levers in an under saddle bag, but saw an unused Brompton specific toolkit available on a well known auction site, so as it was cheap I took the plunge and I have to say I am glad I did! Its extremely well made, lighter than what I was carrying about before, fantastically well designed and best of all very neat in the way it stows inside the frame.

It is pricey, and I can understand people thinking _"£50 for that..... (rrp)" _but now that I have one I wonder why I didn't just stump up before as it really is a great little bit of kit and a fantastic design. 

Here's what you get:

15mm Spanner for the wheel nuts
2 steel tyre levers (one of which has a spoke lock and an 7mm M5 spanner, the other has an 7mm M5 and a 10mm M6 Spanner)
On the other end of the 15mm spanner is a rathet drive for the following bits:
Posi drive/small flat head screwdriver bit
2/6mm allen bolt bit
3/4mm allen bolt bit
2.5/5mm allen bolt bit
Some puncture repair patches and a tiny bit of sandpaper 

















The cover of the case is alloy, and it has rubber ends with the bottom one being magnetic so that it 'clicks' into and out place perfectly, using the ring of the spanner to pull it out of its frame hidy hole...


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2018)

It is a nice piece of kit. Pricey but nice. 
The way it inserts into the frame is genius.


----------



## Kell (8 Oct 2018)

I got one for Christmas last year. Been in my frame for age and then I finally used it for the first time last week.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Oct 2018)

That reminds me, I bought one when I got my Brompton but it's still in the bag in the back of my car; must remember to stick it in the frame next time I'm out.


----------



## tamiya (8 Oct 2018)

Wow that's neat! What does it weigh?


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2018)

tamiya said:


> Wow that's neat! What does it weigh?


----------



## ukoldschool (8 Oct 2018)

which is 170 grams for anybody under the age of 50


----------



## ianrauk (8 Oct 2018)

ukoldschool said:


> which is 170 grams for anybody under the age of 50




.Ounces for our across the pond cousins


----------



## robgul (8 Oct 2018)

Yep - really neat but my Brompton is the old shorter wheelbase model and the toolkit doesn't fit in the short front section of the main tube :-( I'm about to experiment with keeping that sort of stuff in the seatpost (extending) with some sort of bung at the bottom.

Rob


----------



## tamiya (9 Oct 2018)

Thanks all  I've been trying to stash some tools into a Raleigh Twenty


----------



## ukoldschool (10 Oct 2018)

Came in handy yesterday and today.. puncture last night, fitted the spare tube I carry, must have walked under a ladder or something as the same wheel (with new tube) got a puncture this morning... the little self adhesive patches in the kit work well though


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Oct 2018)

I looked at it and think it is very well designed. But it is designed for for town and city use and not for touring. A multitool without a chain splitter.

But I stole their idea and thats where I store my cake money.


----------



## chriscross1966 (12 Oct 2018)

I find it is very much like the Brompton front luggage, you don't fundamentally need it, lots of users will have gone for years without it, but once you have it you appreciate just how cleverly designed it is..... yes it isn't cheap, but I've had mine for several years and it gets a lot of use as I'm forever fiddling with things on my bike(s) so having the means to readjust the saddle that went on last night and seemed perfect at the time but now needs moving back 5mm is very handy... It might be worth suggesting to Brompton that they come up with a "touring" toolkit upgrade that locks into the seatpost, it could contain a spare tube, a chain breaker, a couple of better spanners than the (pretty good for what they are actually) ones built into the tyre levers, a crank puller and a bottom bracket spanner... trouble is one thing I would want when touring is a pair of headset spanners and they won't fit in a seaptost tube unless we're talking one of those silly aero carbon things on time-trial bikes...


----------



## FolderBeholder (12 Oct 2018)

chriscross1966 said:


> I find it is very much like the Brompton front luggage, you don't fundamentally need it, lots of users will have gone for years without it, but once you have it you appreciate just how cleverly designed it is..... yes it isn't cheap, but I've had mine for several years and it gets a lot of use as I'm forever fiddling with things on my bike(s) so having the means to readjust the saddle that went on last night and seemed perfect at the time but now needs moving back 5mm is very handy... It might be worth suggesting to Brompton that they come up with a "touring" toolkit upgrade that locks into the seatpost, it could contain a spare tube, a chain breaker, a couple of better spanners than the (pretty good for what they are actually) ones built into the tyre levers, a crank puller and a bottom bracket spanner... trouble is one thing I would want when touring is a pair of headset spanners and they won't fit in a seaptost tube unless we're talking one of those silly aero carbon things on time-trial bikes...


Something that mounted to the triangle pump might be doable...


----------



## chriscross1966 (13 Oct 2018)

FolderBeholder said:


> Something that mounted to the triangle pump might be doable...


 Yes, or something that slotted into the triangle in the frame.


----------



## veets (30 Oct 2018)

I tried a lot of alternative, cheaper tool kits and the best one I found that fits in the front frame and has all the necessary tools (except chain breaker, haha) is the Turbo Mini 20. It's usually $10 on ebay. The tire levers actually work, FYI. I was concerned that they'd be cheap and bendy, but they worked fine on my Marathons. There's a little spare room around it that you can also put some sandpaper and glueless patches in with the tools. I made a custom bung using Sugru with some small, extra-strong magnets embedded in it.

*TURBO BICYCLE MULTI 20 REPAIR TOOL KIT Turbo Multi Tool is packed with 20 useful tools for emergency repairs on the road or trail. Hexagon key : 2/2.5/3/4/5/6/8mm Spanner : 8/9/10/11/12/13/14/15mm Screwdriver : yes, Spoke tool : 14 /15 G Tire lever : Yes, Size : 85 x 28 x 28 mm Weight :175g*


----------



## gordonz (4 May 2019)

veets said:


> I tried a lot of alternative, cheaper tool kits and the best one I found that fits in the front frame and has all the necessary tools (except chain breaker, haha) is the Turbo Mini 20. It's usually $10 on ebay. The tire levers actually work, FYI. I was concerned that they'd be cheap and bendy, but they worked fine on my Marathons. There's a little spare room around it that you can also put some sandpaper and glueless patches in with the tools. I made a custom bung using Sugru with some small, extra-strong magnets embedded in it.
> 
> *TURBO BICYCLE MULTI 20 REPAIR TOOL KIT Turbo Multi Tool is packed with 20 useful tools for emergency repairs on the road or trail. Hexagon key : 2/2.5/3/4/5/6/8mm Spanner : 8/9/10/11/12/13/14/15mm Screwdriver : yes, Spoke tool : 14 /15 G Tire lever : Yes, Size : 85 x 28 x 28 mm Weight :175g*


Looks like what I have been looking for, I cant find it on ebay can you give more details? Who makes it etc.


----------



## Brocky49 (4 May 2019)

He might mean the Topeak Mini 20. About GBP20.


----------



## alicat (4 May 2019)

I've got the Brompton toolkit and never had to use it in anger (touch wood). I'm worried that I'll forget it's there when I do need it.


----------

